# The Day the Earth Stood Still



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 13, 2008)

I liked this movie, it was cool.  Classic Sci Fi.  Chick is hot.  The aliens are cool.

Discuss


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 13, 2008)

it's called "The Day The Earth Stood Still".


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 13, 2008)

As I walked into the theater, I was alright with it. The more I think about it, the more disapointed I am.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Dec 13, 2008)

I couldn't stop laughing whe I saw the title of the thread


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 13, 2008)

This thread title matches the excitement throughout the movie.

2.5 stars (out of a possible 5)


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 13, 2008)

lol, review link in my sig.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2008)

It was okay I guess, the ending was a bit crap.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

please tell me "Klaatu barada nikto" was uttered at some point


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 13, 2008)

I dont remember it........


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 13, 2008)

I'll go watch it, but I'll have my expectation meter as low as possible. As with many remakes I'm pretty sure that they'll be focused on making a whole lot of eye candy while forgetting what the point of the original was.


----------



## Koi (Dec 13, 2008)

I was kind of apprehensive, and now I'm probably even more so.  I'm a total sucker for Jennifer Connelly, though.  I dunno, _maybe_ I'll see it, maybe I'll wait to rent.


----------



## Tay (Dec 13, 2008)

I thought it was really good.


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 14, 2008)

I enjoyed it a lot. I give it an 8.9 out of 10 mainly because I liked the whole idea, and because of Keanu Reeves and his character felt so much like the matrix ( insane powers, mysterious character, etc). I guess I liked it so much because I didn't see the original, nor had I actually heard anything about it ( good or bad).


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 14, 2008)

i liked will smith's son in this.


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 14, 2008)

I like his son as an actor but hated the character. I wanted him to get slapped so fucking Hard by Helen with his "we should kill them" bullshit, even after Klatuu saves him like 50 times.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 14, 2008)

Best part of this movie was the X-Men Origins trailer.


----------



## HumanWine (Dec 14, 2008)

-Katy Bates was a bitch tool: her failed logic of "We are the weaker civilization so we must attack first" was the biggest bunch of bullshit I have ever heard in my life.
-Lil Smith was a spoiled brat for no reason: I wanted slit is throat everything he was on screen
-Aliens meeting a McDonalds
-Connelly seemed out of place
-Project "Human Pwnage" wasnt really explained that well other than, "You guise could fuck shit up, lol"
-In the beginning a "meteor" was going to strike NY and ppl were flying to the projected crash site......Those people were scientists hand picked to survive the meteor's destruction.......why the fuck where they flying towards it?
-The decision to let Humanity leave wasnt explained at all.
...................
im done


----------



## HugeGuy (Dec 14, 2008)

The ending was anticlimactic. But I kinda expected it already so it didn't bug me as much as it would have. Jacob is probably the most annoying brat I've seen in recent time though. Effects were good but for some reason still unsatisfying. 

lol at Klaatu speaking chinese. He intercepted our satellites and learned both in hours. So what's with the glaring difference in standard? 

Overall, I'll rate it 5/10.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Dec 14, 2008)

I want to see this to compare to the original...but I just can't seem to drag my fat ass to a theater and pay for another remake. I hope the dvd is out soon.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 14, 2008)

Even though Kathy Bate's character annoyed me. Sadly, that's probably how the U.S would act. We are INCREDIBLY arrogant and can't imagine someone else being stronger than us. 

Although I never got why they kept attacking the robot. Do you REALLY want to piss off a stronger civilization than you?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 14, 2008)

if you guys were irritated by jacob so much, doesn't that mean smith was super effective in his performance


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 14, 2008)

No. While he did good, the part was poorly written. Bad actor or good actor, it wouldn't make a difference.

Seriously, the rebellious kid subplot has been used too many times(Just did it in "War of the Worlds"), and his actions make little sense. "We should kill him anyway" when it's not yet clear an alien will attack. He seems to think his Dad would do the same, which makes me wonder if his Dad was supposed to be a complete asshole.


----------



## Chee (Dec 14, 2008)

Did they explain why the aliens gave a shit about the Earth dying? The classic one makes since because Earth was a threat to them if they kept on with the wars, but this seems like the aliens just came down for no ta-dee-da reason.

I'll download it, I'm curious of how they remade it. But I'm not wasting my money on that crap.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 We keep killing the earth, which somehow effects them. Klaatu does explain why at one point, but oddly, I dont remember.....


----------



## Chee (Dec 14, 2008)

Seems like they didn't think it through then. =\

Dunno why they have to change it so much. I like the war aspect more than tree hugging aspect.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 14, 2008)

Just saw the movie. Interesting ending though. The only way to make sure Earth wouldn't be destroyed was to destroy ALL technology.


----------



## Chee (Dec 14, 2008)

So basically we live like cavemens? That's their theme?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 14, 2008)

That's what happened. When Klaatu raped the sphere it basically took everything with it, except clothes, people, and buildings. You saw that Secretary of Defense woman's watch being broken.


----------



## Chee (Dec 14, 2008)

Yup, that's dumb.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 14, 2008)

Chee said:


> Seems like they didn't think it through then. =\
> 
> Dunno why they have to change it so much. I like the war aspect more than tree hugging aspect.



klatu explained that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



not many planets can support life, so humans destroying this planet would be a crime against the universe.






Killua said:


> That's what happened. When Klaatu raped the sphere it basically took everything with it, except clothes, people, and buildings. You saw that Secretary of Defense woman's watch being broken.



i thought it was those bugs


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Dec 14, 2008)

It was ok. I liked the message of the movie but they could've done so much more. It was too short with a random ending IMO


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 14, 2008)

crimes against the universe? wtf? fail movie, just plain fail...


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I dont remember it........



if they didn't then that pisses me off


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 14, 2008)

They could have gotten a cardboard cut-out of Reeves and dubbed someone else's voice over it, and it would be essentially the same thing -- a lot cheaper, too.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2008)

When I found out they changed part of the premise to kind of be about global warming, I was instantly turned off.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 15, 2008)

lol, I thought Reeves did pretty good.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2008)

I love Reeves. Dude. The Matrix anyone? I personally think he did a good job


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 15, 2008)

"The Gift" was his best performance. Then yeah, "Matrix" and "Speed" are his 2nd best.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 15, 2008)

reeves is awesome, i'm rarely not entertained by his movies, as dopey as they might be.


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't really care for Reeves. Don't hate him, and I don't like him.



narutosimpson said:


> klatu explained that
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, I'm not buying it. My point is that the humans killing the planet has no harmful effect on them (the aliens) so why would they care in the first place? That reason you posted sounds like they couldn't figure anything out and went with the only thing they could think of. Again, it would've been easier and _better_ if they just stuck with the war theme.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2008)

It was an okay movie. I was disappointed though. Not enough Gort. Not enough awesome. Too many stupid.


----------



## Federer (Dec 15, 2008)

Dissappointing movie,

and guess what it's not Reeves fault. The whole scenario is one big mess. Wtf is Jennifer Connoly doing in this movie, anyway? She had lame sentences, was annoying, just like her steph son, the side-characters were horrible.

And why did they bother to give John Cleese screentime? His character has no relevance to the movie. 

To Hollywood:

Not every movie is going to be good with mere special effects, write some damn good scenario's. How hard can it be, when there was already a movie before this? How hard is it to remake a movie?

I want my money back.


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2008)

> To Hollywood:
> 
> Not every movie is going to be good with mere special effects, write some damn good scenario's. How hard can it be, when there was already a movie before this? How hard is it to remake a movie?



Tell that to FOX.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 15, 2008)

Another remake...


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Another remake...



And plenty more to come.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2008)

It would've been good if it stuck to the original plot more.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 15, 2008)

Its funny how they say, we're keeping it as close to the original as we can, but in the end its probably as far from what the original was about as it can be... still need to find some free time to watch this movie though, I want to get a good sense of how it was.


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

I still think it was a good movie but a horribly wrapped up ending.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Dec 15, 2008)

I thought it was alright


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Dec 15, 2008)

Liked the effects of the movie, the acting on Reeves part was as ussual, blah. I kept expecting him to jump out and say "Like, Im an Alien DUDE."

Anyway. I didnt like the ending.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 16, 2008)

It was written so horribly, and God it had so many cliches. The scenes were poorly linked together also.

I saw the original a few days prior, and it was alot better. Seeing how crappy this one was made me appreciate the 1951's one. Gort did look cool though even though he didn't do shit (which was the least of this movies problems).


----------



## Chee (Dec 17, 2008)

They replaced Gort with CGI...didn't they?


----------



## Talon. (Dec 17, 2008)

i dunno. havent seen it yet.
but its gotta be better than that Delgo bullshit.
haha, Delgo is currently holding record for worst movie ever, it made less than a million on a 20 million budget


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes, Gort is CGI.

It looks kind of fake in his first appearence, but overall looks really cool. *Personally, I prefer new Gort to old Gort. Robots as people in tin can suits just doesn't appeal*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2008)

I like CGI Gort with 50's Gort's powers.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 17, 2008)

what did he do in the 50s one? any youtube vids?


----------



## DominusDeus (Dec 17, 2008)

He shot a laser beam out of his face to melt weapons or vaporize people (two). Otherwise, he mostly stood there.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wc_uumlIkzw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2008)

Not sure if I want to see the movie since generally, I keep hearing that it was a lackluster film. I'll catch it on DVD in a few months.


----------



## Sage Chakra (Dec 29, 2008)

is that movie good?
when yes im gonna watch it


----------



## Leah (Dec 29, 2008)

I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Sage Chakra (Dec 29, 2008)

whats the storyline like?


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2008)

Sage Chakra said:


> is that movie good?
> when yes im gonna watch it



I haven't seen it yet, but I hear its pretty bad especially if you watch the original before seeing the new one.

If you haven't seen the original, then this will be another typical global warming action B movie.


----------



## dwabn (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah its not like the original, but the beginning i thought was well done and the acting was solid, they just ended it so suddenly and porrly that it messed up the movie. but over all its not so bad that you shouldnt see it. its worth a watch.


----------



## Tobirama (Jan 1, 2009)

This was a terrible picture. The acting was completely horrible (I half expected Keanu Reeves to say "I know kung fu" at a few moments), the woman and kid gave off a distinctly infuriating Nikki/Micah smell from Heroes (want to punch both in the face), and the plot was poorly executed. It was just disjointed and plodded along like a 3 legged donkey.

AVOID


----------

